# Master Glenn Warren -- Black Dragon Martial Arts and Fitness



## Archtkd

I've not seen this sad news in taekwondo circles: Master Glenn Warren, the founder and chief instructor at Black Dragon Martial Arts and Fitness  in Wentzville,Missouri, died on Sunday, June 1.  According a  long-time students, Master Warren was killed in a motorcyle accident very close to his home in OFallon, Mo. 

 Here's more information about Master Warren and funeral arrangement:  Passing of STL Chapter Member: Glenn A. Warren, CPP | ASIS St. Louis Chapter 39


----------

